# Pre Seed Lubricant?



## WillowBrook (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone here used it? What's it like? How is it for irritation to the vagina, does it cause any problems with that?

Due to medications I'm on I don't tend to lubricate properly regardless of how aroused I am so my husband and I have to use some sort of lubricant. We've been using Wet Stuff (similar to KY Jelly) for a while now, but lately I've been finding it very irritating and it seems to be triggering off attacks of thrush. We are also dealing with a situation where my husband has a very low sperm count so obviously using a regular lubricant which is potentially harmful to sperm isn't good.

So anyway, any feedback on this product would be really appreciated


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

if you check the trying to conceive subforum, and do a search there you'll find plenty of testimonials and threads/posts about it. it gets good reviews.


----------

